# OMG guess what!



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

As you guys know I purchased Maya from a pet store. I am crazy and just contacted Maya's breeder! They had given me her name and where she lives when I bought her so I just looked up her phone #. The funny thing is that it is such a small town that I had called the wrong # (I guess the phone book online was wrong) and the man that answered gave me her right #! GOSH I feel so much better, she was from kentucky , a very small town and I got to ask her ALL the questions that I felt I needed too. She gave me her email address so I emailed her pics of mayah and I gave her my number! She was very sweet and Maya's mom only has had 3 litters. She also breeds silkies and said she would send me pictures of her kennel. She says that most breeders in her area breed in above ground cages and that hers get full range of their farm. I asked her why she sold to brokers and she said that their isnt a demand for dogs in her area since their are very few people and she seemed a little naive because I told her how much I paid for Maya and she was shocked bc she said she sold her for like $300!! She owns 2 females and 1 male which I will get pictures of...gosh I know that Im sure she isnt some reputable breeder but it just makes me feel SO much better to have contact with Maya's breeder, it gives me a sense of closure. I will now be able to email her back and forth which makes me feel good. She said out of her 2 litters she sold Maya to a broker but her friend has Maya's sister from the other litter and that she only got to 4 pounds even though Maya's parents are 5-6 because I was telling her how small Maya is! She also gets inspected, usda or something....anyways just wanted to share with you guys 



Also, I have new pictures up from 2 nights ago if you guys are interested to take a look









http://www.yorkiesdirect.com/forum/photos/...asp?albumid=635

http://www.yorkiesdirect.com/forum/photos/...asp?albumid=636


Brooke







(mom to Maya)


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

She's just so sweet looking. I think the tear staining is from crying because she doesn't have anymore than what was already there. I think you did the right thing by calling her. How old is maya and how much does she weigh? Noriko was 1.3 lbs at 10 wks. She use to fit in the palm of my hands. She's about 4 lbs now at 10 mos. 

I can't believe she only charged the broker $300. Does she have a website?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She is very cute! Glad you were able to get ahold of the breeder.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, thats neat Im glad you were able to get a hold of her. We keep in contact from the lady I got Caesar from with emails all the time, and have visited her also. She lets me know when there are more babys so Caesar and I can go out and visit them


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so glad that you found the breeder. It does put your heart at rest to at least know that your pup was loved and her mom cared for. I read the stories about puppymills and petshops, too and it is so heartbreaking! I went to two different wonderful well known breeders to get my boys cause I was so afraid not to, but really, if the pup came from someone who loved and cared for her dogs, what is wrong with that? 
(Just my opinion--don't shoot me)
Quincymom


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Oct 29 2004, 09:44 AM
> *I am so glad that you found the breeder. It does put your heart at rest to at least know that your pup was loved and her mom cared for. I read the stories about puppymills and petshops, too and it is so heartbreaking! I went to two different wonderful well known breeders to get my boys cause I was so afraid not to, but really, if the pup came from someone who loved and cared for her dogs, what  is wrong with that?
> (Just my opinion--don't shoot me)
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13924*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks guys for the support







Well Maya is right over 17 weeks (a little over 4 months) and weighs around 2 pounds so we will see....She has gotten a little bigger since we got her, mainly because she was starving! I just filled out the report at nopuppymills.com so we will see but her breeder seemed very nice ALTHOUGH I am not fond of anyone who would sell to a broker. I just DONT get it, she isnt making money, she cant be so why would she do it? Is she naive because she comes from such a small town? Obviously she loves her own dogs, but somethine is missing if she can go to bed at night knowing that her puppy is at a pet store? For some reason I feel like she didnt know how bad a pet store is? Or maybe she thinks that the broker is buying it to sell? Who knows...I wanted to be nice to her because I did wake her up (whoops, big west coast time difference) and she was still AMAZINGLY nice, nicer than the breeders we got Rocky and Haley from, and she didnt HAVE to talk to me, ya know? I just dont understand how she could give a puppy away to the broker at 9 weeks old, I guess thats better than most, some give them away at as young as 5 WEEKS! We got Rocky at 7 weeks and although that was way too young we were able to raise him and he really does have such a uniqie personality. Haley we got at 6 months and she is very anti-social and she came from Janet Jackson's high steppin dogs, which are a good pedigree of yorkies! You just never know....Maya has the best temperment out of any of them, pretty interesting! I emailed her so we will see if she emails me back and sends me pics or comments on the pics I sent her. I havent been taking care of Maya's tear stains as much as I could (maybe once a day, sometimes I skip a day) but I just cant help it, I dont want to bother her when she is having so much fun which she has been missing out on when she has been stuck in a cage! she follows Rocky (my big yorkie) EVERYWHERE! And she is the only one of them that will sleep a full night with us, Haley is scared of heights and every since she got spayed has become a little growly and Rocky like A LOT of room lol but comes up in the middle of the night when he gets cold.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Brooke,
I'm so glad that you have kept working on this and that you got to talk to the breeder. It probably isn't likely, but maybe she'll do some checking and decide that selling to brokers isn't the way to go. Anyway, I stand by my original thought - no matter how we feel about puppymills and pet stores it isn't the animal's fault. I can completely understand why you couldn't leave that store without her. Maya is a lucky girl. BTW, your Yorkie is just darling. Are they still getting along?
Susan


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 29 2004, 10:25 AM
> *Brooke,
> I'm so glad that you have kept working on this and that you got to talk to the breeder.  It probably isn't likely, but maybe she'll do some checking and decide that selling to brokers isn't the way to go.  Anyway, I stand by my original thought - no matter how we feel about puppymills and pet stores it isn't the animal's fault.  I can completely understand why you couldn't leave that store without her.  Maya is a lucky girl.  BTW, your Yorkie is just darling.  Are they still getting along?
> Susan
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13943*


[/QUOTE]


All 3 of them are very great buddies now which makes me SO happy! We love having 3! They all have different and unique personalities which compliment eachother. Haley who is 3 pounds is a mommy's girl, Rocky who is a little 10 pounds is part labrador, always with a toy in his mouth lol! And Maya is so playful and beats them up







, we are having a blast!! I mainly wanted to make sure that none of her puppies had any major genetic defects. She has no liability to tell me and I told her I wanted to know so I would be prepared and she says none of her malt pets have any so who knows...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Oct 29 2004, 01:13 PM
> *I havent been taking care of Maya's tear stains as much as I could (maybe once a day, sometimes I skip a day) but I just cant help it, I dont want to bother her when she is having so much fun which she has been missing out on when she has been stuck in a cage! she follows Rocky (my big yorkie) EVERYWHERE! <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13936*


[/QUOTE]

She is indeed a real cutie. Just an FYI... My Kallie had tear stains as bad as Maya's. I switched to purified water and food with no coloring. And some of the problem could have been from teething. As of now, she has almost zero tear stains... (her photo is the one in my profile.) I never bother with this area at all. It just magically disappeared!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

She probably is teething, so don't worry too much with the tearstaining. And maybe, somehow, you can slip in about how badly maya was treated. Like say I felt so bad for her in the cage for a whole month and fed wrong. Sorta non chalantly. See if she feels bad or not. If she feels bad, she won't sell from a broker anymore.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Brooke, I don't want to disillusion you, but your Maya is a puppy mill dog.

The reason the woman you spoke to gets USDA inspected is because she IS a puppy mill. The USDA is the United States Department of Agriculture and these mills come under their jurisdiction because of the Animal Welfare Act. They only monitor (if you can call it that) operations that manufactor a huge volume of puppies a year. It's big business - that's why the government has attempted to have some control over it.

Kentucky and it's neighboring states is the heart of puppy mill country. If you have a picture of an idylic little farm with dogs running free, forget about it. These places are puppy factories. The USDA has regulations about cage size, how many cages can be stacked on top of one another, having drinking water available, etc. The biggest problem is that there just aren't enough inspectors to enforce the Animal Welfare ACt so these dogs are raised and bred in deplorable conditions. The millers just send in their annual reports and are pretty much left alone for the most part, unless someone complains to the Federal government. Unlikely that would happen since it sounds like this is a regular business in this small farming town. The Amish country in Pennsylvania is big puppy mill country, too.

So don't believe a word this woman told you. She's certainly not going to tell you Maya was born in a filthy cage full of feces to a mother who'd had a litter every year by casearian section for 5 years. And to tell you Maya hasn't inherited any genetic defects is an outright lie. These dogs are bred to brothers, sisters, whatever will reproduce (JS's dogs were given Viagra!) with not a thought for genetic soundness. Do you honestly think she is spending upwards of a $1,000 a year on each dog for genetic testing before breeding only to turn around and sell them for a couple hundred dollars each?

That's the one part I believe. I'm sure she was pretty surprised to hear that once her pups are put it a wire cage with as many others as will fit, thrown into a truck and taken to the big cities by brokers, they are sold at pet shops to unsuspecting people for $1500.

There is a list somewhere on the internet of all the mills registered with the USDA that you can actually look at by state and individual facilities and see how many inspections there have been, the sanitation grade, etc. I'll try to find it.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 29 2004, 11:30 AM
> *Brooke, I don't want to disillusion you, but your Maya is a puppy mill dog.
> 
> The reason the woman you spoke to gets USDA inspected is because she IS a puppy mill. The USDA is the United States Department of Agriculture and these mills come under their jurisdiction because of the Animal Welfare Act. They only monitor (if you can call it that) operations that manufactor a huge volume of puppies a year. It's big business - that's why the government has attempted to have some control over it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


well Im sure you are right and like I said I dont think fondly of anyone who would sell their pups to a broker but atleast it does give me closure on Maya's "roots" I suppose...I filled out a report on nopuppymills.com so we will see what it says but I love Maya no matter what and dont justify from buying from a petstore, I was just surprised that she talked to me and even cared that i was concerned.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Lady's Mom,

Maybe when you find that site you could post it on the "Links" page where the breeders are listed on this site.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Brooke,
Even if Maya may have came from puppy mill, you never know, she may become the most wonderful and smartest dog ever. 

Being in a Petstore may have been better than running loose on a farm, for you both found each other. The love she will receive will be worth it all and shes home now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found the list of USDA licensed facilities by state on the Maltese Only website:

http://www.geocities.com/malteseonly/usda/

Here is a link to the USDA with a lot of information:

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/ac/publications.html


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh My god i found my maxis breeder thank you so much for this list


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Nov 1 2004, 07:27 AM
> *Oh My god i found my maxis breeder thank you so much for this list
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Maya's breeder wasnt on there? What does this mean, good or bad? I am still waiting for my report from no puppy mills... Thanks for the info though


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i found this womens phone number should i call her i am dying to know about maxis background and if all the information on him is true and also when and if i decide i want a brother or sister i want from her


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maxi's Mom, why would you even consider getting another puppy from a puppy mill? Maxi is just a puppy now so you have no idea what kind of genetic defects he may have inherited which will surface as he ages. As I said in my introduction, my Lady is a rescue, but she is from a pet shop/puppy mill. She was perfectly healthy until age 4. Then she started having seizures. A year and 1/2 later she was diagnosed with diabetes. She also has such severe arthritis that when she had xrays done last year my vet commented that she had the joints of an elderly dog, that if she were human she would have to be in a nursing home. She is only 8&1/2 now and I treasure each and every day with her, knowing that it is unlikely that she will ever reach the normal life expectancy for Maltese of 14 or so years. I also spend about $150 a month just on medications and diabetic supplies. This does not include food, vet visits, etc. I just spent $300 at the vet's a few weeks ago....

Why oh why would you ever knowingly take that on? Twice? Why you very well may face a simliar situation with Maxi down the line, why wouldn't you do the very best you can to find the healthiest puppy from the most reputable dealer you can afford next time?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 1 2004, 01:02 PM
> *Maxi's Mom, why would you even consider getting another puppy from a puppy mill? Maxi is just a puppy now so you have no idea what kind of genetic defects he may have inherited which will surface as he ages. As I said in my introduction, my Lady is a rescue, but she is from a pet shop/puppy mill. She was perfectly healthy until age 4. Then she started having seizures. A year and 1/2 later she was diagnosed with diabetes. She also has such severe arthritis that when she had xrays done last year my vet commented that she had the joints of an elderly dog, that if she were human she would have to be in a nursing home. She is only 8&1/2 now and I treasure each and every day with her, knowing that it is unlikely that she will ever reach the normal life expectancy for Maltese of 14 or so years. I also spend about $150 a month just on medications and diabetic supplies. This does not include food, vet visits, etc. I just spent $300 at the vet's a few weeks ago....
> 
> Why oh why would you ever knowingly take that on? Twice? Why you very well may face a simliar situation with Maxi down the line, why wouldn't you do the very best you can to find the healthiest puppy from the most reputable dealer you can afford next time?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14295*


[/QUOTE]



First of all before you scold me i thought you just listed breeders i didnt know that was a puppymill and second please dont scare me about maxi so far almost 14 months later he is fine i got maxi at 10 weeks and i take wonderful wonderful care of him i dont want to hear that he may have defects down the line , thats like you telling me that there may be something wrong with my child down the road
Thats what maxi is to me ...Im sorry you have had a problem but thus far my baby is healthy and happy! regardless of where he came from he is loved he is taking care of and further more ...if you look at maxi he is a beautiful maltese
my groomer and vet told me he should be a show dog he has beautiful teeth great body structure and a terrific personality so if Maxi is what puppy mills sell
oh well i got lucky!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Nov 1 2004, 11:04 AM
> *i found this womens phone number should i call her i am dying to know about maxis background and if all the information on him is true and also when and if i decide i want a brother or sister i want from her
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14262*


[/QUOTE]

wow u must be so anxious !!!!

r u gonna call her???


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 1 2004, 01:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow u must be so anxious !!!!

r u gonna call her??? 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14307
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes i cant wait to call her i have some questions about maxi i tried a few times already there was no answer ill try tonight


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not scolding you. I am trying to prevent you or anyone else from having to go through the heartbreak I have with my Lady. I nearly lost her to cluster seizures a few years ago. I held her in my arms all night, rocking her in my rocking chair, while she convulsed in my arms.When my vet finally opened at 7:30, she couldn't even walk. By some miracle she wasn't permanently brain damaged.

Primary epilepsy usually does doesn't start until between 1 and 5 years of age. My Lady was 4&1/2. It is genetic. If Lady had been bred, she could have had many litters by that age, before she had her first seizure.

The kids analogy is a good one, actually. My daughter is expecting her first baby next month and they do testing for genetic conditions now as a matter of course. And surely if you were to have a baby, most woman give up coffee, alcohol, tobacco, etc, and get the best prenatal care possible - all to have the best odds of having a healthy baby.

We should do the same thing when selecting our puppies. Good breeders do genetic testing and provide excellent prenatal care for the moms. They even do ultrasounds! This kind of care can cost $1000 or more and sometimes a Malt only has 1 or 2 puppies so it's not cost effective for someone only interested in turning a profit.

Of course, love Maxi. I love my Lady with all my heart. I could not love her more if I had given birth to her myself. But you have no idea the heartbreak, let alone financial drain, a chronically ill dog can be.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 1 2004, 02:17 PM
> *I'm not scolding you. I am trying to prevent you or anyone else from having to go through the heartbreak I have with my Lady. I nearly lost her to cluster seizures a few years ago. I held her in my arms all night, rocking her in my rocking chair, while she convulsed in my arms.When my vet finally opened at 7:30, she couldn't even walk. By some miracle she wasn't permanently brain damaged.
> 
> Primary epilepsy usually does doesn't start until between 1 and 5 years of age. My Lady was 4&1/2. It is genetic. If Lady had been bred, she could have had many litters by that age, before she had her first seizure.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I thought you had listed breeders so thats why when i found her name on there i was so happy. Had i known i would love maxi the way i do i would not have gotten a furbaby , the thought of anything happening to him literally would kill me
when i first got maxi i had him at the vet the first 4 months if he sneezed the wrong way i spent alot of money on him because i wanted to make sure he was properly taking care of . i had a dog growing up but we all took responsbility my brother and sister my mom and dad , maxi is mine solely so i want to make sure all his needs are met. I have the pet health care insurance the best policy you can have so this way we are always covered for anything
I pray he had no defects which is why it would be nice to speak to this women joann, anyway your baby is blessed to have someone who is caring and loving


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I think we all agree that puppy mills are apart of a vicious circle. A baby is born, sold to a broker or a pet store, someone buys the puppy who in turn keeps the puppy mill in business. Yes, we all think puppy mills are horrible, in fact, they are absolutly heart breaking. But, why put people down for the choices they made? That is not going to do anything, but make people mad. Growing up I had a Shih tzu who we bought from one of the top breeders in Michigan and she ended up having the worst problems. She had skin allergies, she was allergic to a TON of stuff, she ended up having doggy alzhiemers, she was deaf and blind, and like i said she was no way from a puppy mill. We took the best care of her and it was heart breaking. My point being, even if dogs come from the best lines they can still get sick! Please don't judge people for how and why they bought their puppies...


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

""". I havent been taking care of Maya's tear stains as much as I could (maybe once a day, sometimes I skip a day) but I just cant help it, I dont want to bother her when she is having so much fun which she has been missing out on when she has been stuck in a cage! ]""""
[/QUOTE]

Maya is absolutly precious. She looks like a little stuffed toy








About the tear stains. I remember reading on another site about using Fennel seed soaked in water to remove the staining. Tried it, it worked wonders. Really cleaned the stained area around Sassi's eyes. 
Don't remember for sure what the mix was, but I think it was something like 
1 Tablespoon of Fennel to 1/4 c. water. Then dip your cloth into the mix and wipe the stained area. 
I only used this a couple of times, since Sassi 'rarely' has a tearstaining problem, thank heaven.
Anyone else remember seeing using fennel seed?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Nov 1 2004, 03:16 PM
> *I think we all agree that puppy mills are apart of a vicious circle. A baby is born, sold to a broker or a pet store, someone buys the puppy who in turn keeps the puppy mill in business. Yes, we all think puppy mills are horrible, in fact, they are absolutly heart breaking. But, why put people down for the choices they made? That is not going to do anything, but make people mad. Growing up I had a Shih tzu who we bought from one of the top breeders in Michigan and she ended up having the worst problems. She had skin allergies, she was allergic to a TON of stuff, she ended up having doggy alzhiemers, she was deaf and blind, and like i said she was no way from a puppy mill. We took the best care of her and it was heart breaking. My point being, even if dogs come from the best lines they can still get sick!  Please don't judge people for how and why they bought their puppies...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14344*


[/QUOTE]


nicely said, the way i feel about this is that these poor babiesneed love to they didnt ask to be born , its just like a child who is born into a drug infested mother or father that is than given away for aoption the person the family that adopts , hopefully adopts out of love and will take care of this child with love. When i bought maxi i thought i was buying from a reputable place he cost me 1700 and i was told from this guy and with teh papers that maxi is a purebreed and to tell you the truth he has all his black points on top of that he thus far has been very healthy ( not to jinx) he has a beautiful face no stains no stains on his paws , his teeth are perfect his coat is beautiful and most of all his disposition is excellent
he is good with people and children he loves big dogs small dogs i mean
as far as i am concerned he is perfect so if he did come from a puppymill maybe they werent a bad one...who knows but he belongs to me now and like i said in my previous post he is loved and well taken care of ...so god forbid anything down the road should come up i will take care of it , i pray he lives a long long life


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Nov 1 2004, 02:22 PM
> *About the tear stains. I remember reading on another site about using Fennel seed soaked in water to remove the staining. Tried it, it worked wonders. Really cleaned the stained area around Sassi's eyes.
> Don't remember for sure what the mix was, but I think it was something like
> 1 Tablespoon of Fennel to 1/4 c. water. Then dip your cloth into the mix and wipe the stained area.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have never heard of that. I might give it a try. I don't like using chemicals that close to her eyes. But this seems like a nice natural way to take care of tear stains.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know you love Maxi and are taking great care of him. I envy you for having the advantage of having him since he was a puppy because that will really help him grow up to be as strong and healthy as possible. Lady's first owner apparently had financial problems and never took Lady to the vet after her her spaying and first shots. She also kept her shut in a crate for 10 hours a day which couldn't have helped those developing joints. When Lady started having seizures, instead of taking her to the vet, she tied her to a tree with no food and water and left her behind when she moved. Lady was victimized twice, first by the miller who brought her into this world with all those genetic timebombs, then by her first owner who left her to die when Lady started having medical problems. Lady's seizures are completely under control now (she only has a couple a year), but one of her seizure medications alone is $46. Fortunately, my kids are grown so I have never had to decide if it's medication for my child or my furkid as her expenses are so high.

I doubt it would do you any good to talk to his so-called breeder. Reputable breeders value their reputation, keep in contact with those they sell puppies to, and get feedback if there should be any sort of health issue because they don't want to pass anything on to future generations. Millers raise puppies in a factory situation. Once they sell the puppies to the broker and they are taken away, they don't follow up or care what happens to them because they've got their money. They have no idea if the puppies have bad knees or epilepsy down the line - they have no reputation to protect and simply don't care.

Just continue to love and care for Maxi as you have been doing. His origin doesn't lessen the love you have for him at all, just as it doesn't with my precious Lady.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Well thank god Lady fell into your hands anyone that leaves a dog tied to a tree deserves to be tortured and thrown in jail and the laws are starting too prosecute these losers

from day 1 maxi has slept with me i never crate trained him and like i said this furbaby lives better than i do and i enjoy every minute of spoiling him because i have no children he is my child...so like i said lets hope whomever this women is JOann shadow from Iberia Mo. is not a bad place


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

[[/QUOTE]

I have never heard of that. I might give it a try. I don't like using chemicals that close to her eyes. But this seems like a nice natural way to take care of tear stains.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14351
[/QUOTE]

PS...Use warm water.







Good luck


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Nov 1 2004, 03:16 PM
> *I think we all agree that puppy mills are apart of a vicious circle. A baby is born, sold to a broker or a pet store, someone buys the puppy who in turn keeps the puppy mill in business. Yes, we all think puppy mills are horrible, in fact, they are absolutly heart breaking. But, why put people down for the choices they made? That is not going to do anything, but make people mad. Growing up I had a Shih tzu who we bought from one of the top breeders in Michigan and she ended up having the worst problems. She had skin allergies, she was allergic to a TON of stuff, she ended up having doggy alzhiemers, she was deaf and blind, and like i said she was no way from a puppy mill. We took the best care of her and it was heart breaking. My point being, even if dogs come from the best lines they can still get sick!  Please don't judge people for how and why they bought their puppies...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14344*


[/QUOTE]

i agree with you, my parents maltese was bought at $2000 in korea , saying that she was perfectly healthy and from good lines but she got a knee surgery when she was about 2yers old, and after getting an infection from PEDIGREE dog food ,she was hospitalized for a month almost dying..luckily she survived when about other 300 dogs ALL DIED from eating it..her tongue also got infected so she had to have a surgery on her tongue too..she now only has half a tongue coz the other half had to be removed..

even if doggies get sick and isnt from genetic reasons, there is always a chance for all doggies to get sick and if he/she gets sick, we , as owners just have to make sure they go thru it and stay alive


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Nov 1 2004, 02:22 PM
> *About the tear stains. I remember reading on another site about using Fennel seed soaked in water to remove the staining. Tried it, it worked wonders. Really cleaned the stained area around Sassi's eyes.
> Don't remember for sure what the mix was, but I think it was something like
> 1 Tablespoon of Fennel to 1/4 c. water. Then dip your cloth into the mix and wipe the stained area.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I did a search on the internet and found an article that said that Fennel Seed is used to fight infection. It said to "steep 1 tsp. herb in 1 cup hot water for 5 to 10 minutes and strain. Soak cloth or gauze in solution and apply to the eyes for 10 minutes, three to four times a day." The article was about using herbs to treat human pink eye. But I'm sure you could use the same solution to treat tear stains.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Nov 2 2004, 09:24 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a search on the internet and found an article that said that Fennel Seed is used to fight infection. It said to "steep 1 tsp. herb in 1 cup hot water for 5 to 10 minutes and strain. Soak cloth or gauze in solution and apply to the eyes for 10 minutes, three to four times a day." The article was about using herbs to treat human pink eye. But I'm sure you could use the same solution to treat tear stains.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14440
[/B][/QUOTE]

hmmm...interesting...


----------

